# CHECK IN May 20/21  7 Nights  Open to any Florida resort?



## ibe555666 (Apr 26, 2016)

check in may 20 or 21....7 nights, prefer 2 bedroom....could do with one.  2 adults 2 children.....send me what you have to consider...any resort or beach etc in Florida.....thanks


----------



## chapjim (Apr 27, 2016)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## am1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Wyndham Bonnet creek 2 bedroom deluxe $700.

Let me know.


----------



## am1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Wyndham Ocean Walk, Daytona Beach, 3 bedroom deluxe as well.


----------



## kunalotron (Apr 28, 2016)

Send you a PM on what I can rent for you


----------



## icydog (Apr 30, 2016)

Multiple Marriotts are available in Orlando


----------



## ibe555666 (May 3, 2016)

*Thanks...im booked*

Thanks all i am booked.....tuggers did a great job......


----------

